

Is the DevOps Movement Leaving the Enterprise Behind? - cheyne
https://www.scriptrock.com/blog/devops-movement-leaving-enterprise-behind/

======
beat
Undoubtedly. DevOps as a movement is at risk of being the playground of
startups and small businesses, with little impact in the enterprise.

More of a concern to me, though, is that "DevOps" will simply become another
meaningless buzzword, like "Agile". They'll adopt the phrase but not the
culture.

